# Can I use this Substrate



## nagukush (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Friends,

Hope all is well and great !

Friends, I've been looking for Black Sand for my Frontosa tank here but couldnt find it anywhere here.

Friends, I was just searching the shops here, who sell stone and rock chippings of various sizes and colors, used for mosaic floors here. I found this gravel / chippings which I liked. It is greyish colored when dry and looks fairly dark black when Wet. They called it Black Chippings of size-1 (dont really know what it means)

Its not as fine grained as sand. Its a little large but I liked it and would like to use it in my new tank. Just wanted to show you a few pics and wanted to request you to kindly read my observations about this gravel and kindly guide me if I may use it in the tank. I'll post the pics first and then type in my observations as points. Please have a look and guide me Friends - will be a great help and I'll be truly grateful to you all (I already am for all the love & care you guys have given me )

SUBSTRATE VIEW 1









SUBSTRATE VIEW 2









WITH A COIN WHOSE DIAMETER IS 2.2 Cms









WITH A COIN WHOSE DIAMETER IS 2.2 Cms









WITH COIN AND CD









WET / DRY COLOR DIFFERENCE (GREY WHEN DRY AND BLACK WHEN WET)









Observations followed in the next Post...


----------



## nagukush (Mar 13, 2008)

*Observations*

1. The Gravel is Larger than sand but looks like an ok size to me - Kindly guide me if the size is ok for a Frontosa Tank

2. The Gravel is Fairly Dark Black when wet but as soon as it dries, it becomes grey - is this a sign to worry about or is it ok to use it in a tank ?

3. I see that the Gravel is fairly fragile - the grains can be quite easily crushed in to smaller bits using an object. Is this something to worry about ?

4. The Gravel is very-very difficult to clean. Firstly because it was stored in a Warehouse full of dust, sand etc and I also notice that after cleaning it for a few times the water runs clear and stays clear with the gravel. But when I put my hand in again and disturb the gravel for a few times, water turns cloudy again. I feel that its because the grains rub agaist each other and break further... Any ideas Friends ?

Please guide me if I may buy and use it in my tank. Its is very cheap also - about 6 Dollars (300 in my currency) for a 100 Kg bag (220 Pounds)

Kindly help me decide, Friends.
Lots of Regards, Love and Care to all,
Kush


----------



## nagukush (Mar 13, 2008)

Friends, I have a feeling that this is Crushed Slate Chippings. Any ideas ?

Kindly refer this pic - http://www.sandslandscaping.com/images/rock4.jpg that I got while searching for Slate Chippings on Google


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

could be slate... most important thing is if that thing would alter PH? Just put it in a cup of water and test it out later like a 2-3 days to be sure. But I would said it is to sharp for planted tank plants planting.


----------



## marrow (Mar 4, 2007)

From the pictures it does not look too sharp and long as it is stable. Frontosa like to mouth the gravel around a bit especially the females when breeding but it should still be fine. It does not look as sharp as crushed coral and frontosa breeders use that without any difficulty so you should be fine. One of the cichlid forums or frontosa.com could probably answer the question more succinctly then here where substrate is typically evaluated on how well plants grow in it. I expect frontosa would be pretty hard on plants.


----------

